# High tech garden supply light



## jjsunderground (Nov 30, 2007)

my current light broke and i am now waiting on a light from htgs. to arrive i just ordered it today. ahhhh how soft....it is a ten thousand lumen grow flouro. ill post pics when it arrives. heaven sent.   

eace:
​


----------



## Growdude (Dec 1, 2007)

This is the one i have on my 2 mom plants, nice.


----------

